# Mock Armadillo (Danish meatloaf)



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2010)

It's actually called "forloren hare", which means mock hare, but the bacon makes it more of an armadillo 


500 grams	ground pork
1.5 tsp	salt, but use less if using "rullepølse" stock
0.5 tsp	pepper
1 tsp		marjoram
1		egg
3 cloves	garlic, minced or pressed through a garlic press
2 dl.*		pork stock
1 dl.*		flour
enough	bacon strips to cover the loaf


Stir the meat, salt, pepper, and marjoram until it looks like it will hold together.
Add the egg and the minced garlic and stir. Then add the liquid, a little at a time.
Last, add the flour and stir. Add more liquid if the dough is too firm.
Heat oven to 200 degrees C (392 F).
Put the dough in the fridge for at least 10 minutes.
Put the dough in the middle of a roasting pan in the shape of a loaf.
Cover loaf with strips of bacon.
Put the loaf in the oven for 45 minutes. You can check with a skewer that the loaf is firm and the juices run clear. Or check that it's at 165 deg F (~75 C) with a meat thermometer.

* dl = decilitre (0.1 litre)

We like to cook potato wedges with the meatloaf.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 16, 2010)

Tax that is very definitely our kind off food, I don't know if my memory has been distorted by time but 50 yrs ago on boxing day we went to our danish neighbours and I fell in love with two things, the first was the Au Pair Brit, the second was a stew that was served with rice, the meat was pork and the sauce seemed to have cheese in it.
Any ideas?


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax that is very definitely our kind off food, I don't know if my memory has been distorted by time but 50 yrs ago on boxing day we went to our danish neighbours and I fell in love with two things, the first was the Au Pair Brit, the second was a stew that was served with rice, the meat was pork and the sauce seemed to have cheese in it.
> Any ideas?



That doesn't ring a bell. Danes cook with pork a lot.


----------



## Frenchys (Dec 16, 2010)

That is real winter food


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you for posting this!  I have copied and pasted it to my recipe files.

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks good T-Lady...I really prefer my Armadillo on the Half Shell however..


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh Boy.  First that pork roast wrapped in woven bacon strips, and now your armadillo with bacon strips.  How delicious that looks!

Down here in my neck of the woods, they have armadillo races at the Swamp Cabbage Festival in February.  Super silly watching the little guys scuttle around, sometimes even heading for the finish line.

Uncle Bob - don't eat that stuff you find on the road!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

No No....Not road kill....I prefer my Armadillo on the Half Shell to be fresh...With just a touch of horseradish....


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 16, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> No No....Not road kill....I prefer my Armadillo on the Half Shell to be fresh...With just a touch of horseradish....


I think I'd need a lot of horseradish!

Barbara


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 20, 2010)

We made the dish last night.  It was very tasty but we managed to confine ourselves to eating only half the loaf and all of the tasty potatoes.  Because the flavor was vaguely similar to bangers, I think we'll eat the balance tonight with mashed potatoes and onion gravy.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> We made the dish last night.  It was very tasty but we managed to confine ourselves to eating only half the loaf and all of the tasty potatoes.  Because the flavor was vaguely similar to bangers, I think we'll eat the balance tonight with mashed potatoes and onion gravy.



I'm glad you liked it. I like the leftovers as cold cuts. If you want the Danish name for mock armadillo, as opposed to mock hare, it's "forloren bæltedyr". A Danish friend served it and a guest said, that isn't "forloren hare", it's "forloren bæltedyr". I had never come across the word for armadillo in Danish before, but it was kind of obvious - "bælte" is the adjective form of "belt" and "dyr" is animal.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 21, 2010)

That looks awesome. I wrap ground pork (sausage) in bacon all the time for the smoker, now I'll have to do one of these pork meatloaves like that. I love ground pork. This is right up my alley.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2012)

I should mention, it's a good idea to turn the broiler on for a few minutes when it's done, to make sure the bacon is a nice colour. Keep an eye on it and don't burn it. It only takes 1-5 minutes under the broiler.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Tax Lady,

Thanks for posting your Danish recipe ... I was in Copenhagen two years ago, however, we had mostly seafood and fish ... and of course some "chef michelin" 
cuisine ... This looks like a good hearty meal for the autumn months ... Shall put it on the List for Autumn ... 

Kind regards and have a 
lovely Sunday,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 14, 2020)

*bump*

Just to give this fantastic sounding meatloaf a "bump".  Sounds great* taxy*! 

Copied and saved.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2020)

I hope you enjoy it dragn. We really do.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 14, 2020)

What is "rullepølse" stock ?


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 14, 2020)

stock from meat...  in other words broth/stock.  Usually from pork belly but could be any.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2020)

Janet H said:


> What is "rullepølse" stock ?



If you make rullepølse, one step is to simmer the meat. The liquid that the meat gets simmered in is what I call rullepølse stock. I guess I must have used it in this recipe at some point and wanted to make sure it didn't cause a problem another time.


----------

